
Map: 21 of the 22 Countries that have never been invaded by England (2012) - bookofjoe
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/history/9653497/British-have-invaded-nine-out-of-ten-countries-so-look-out-Luxembourg.html
======
gpvos
Why didn't they put São Tomé and Príncipe on the map? Okay, it's crowded
there, but not too hard with one or two longer lines.

~~~
bookofjoe
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S%C3%A3o_Tom%C3%A9_and_Pr%C3%A...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S%C3%A3o_Tom%C3%A9_and_Pr%C3%ADncipe)

